# 8n seat bracket studs



## nimrodtoo (Mar 5, 2008)

So, refreshing this 52 8n in my garage and I'm about done. Many dollars and hours later. The one thing I still have not been able to do is replace the rear stud in the hydraulic cover that broke off during seat removal. After much ado, I've broken off my easy out in the middle of the stud and cannot drill anymore. My idea is to drill another hole (aligned with a hole in the bracket) through the cover and insert a stud there. I'd really rather not remove the cover at this point and want to know if there is anything I can damage by drilling a new hole in the cover for the stud? I'll take few pics and submit shortly.

Thanks,
Nim


----------



## Hombre (Jul 24, 2016)

If you are restoring the '51 8N, you have the wrong color. Blue paint didn't come near a 1952 8N in the Ford tractor factory. But, we all love our paint colors.

Now, to the broken off seat stud. Since you don't care about originality, just take any bolt of the same size, cut off the hex top and weld it to the same location where the broken off stud was. You don't have to weld a large bead there for a good seat support.


----------



## nimrodtoo (Mar 5, 2008)

Well now Hombre, I said I was refreshing not restoring. I bought her blue and decided to keep her that way. You look under the right spots and you'll find your red and gray! I'll have to find someone to try a little spot welding... might even have a few more things to tack up....

Thanks,
Nim


----------

